# Share your favorite hymn or gospel song



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I decided to start a thread for anybody to share their favorite hymns or gospel music. 
These are a few of my favorites.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love "How great Thou Art" . It always brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have so many i love but this song speaks a strong nessage after such trials we face today.

It's said the story behind the song was a heart surgeon finished with his patient but her heart did not start beating.. so he whispered to her, "I've done all I can. It's up to you now, tell your heart to beat again. 

Tell Your Heart to Beat Again Danny Gokey Tell Your Heart to Beat Again - Google Search


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Those are beautiful! One of my favorites is “What a Wonderful Name It Is”. Our church sang it a few weeks ago and I was balling by the end of it!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love How Great Thou Art and What a Wonderful Name It Is! And that song it beautiful, @happybleats.  I think I had heard it a long time ago.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

There are so many great songs it makes it hard to choose one or two.


----------



## Excalibur1 (Dec 2, 2016)

This One Has a Great Meaning ...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How Great Thou Art was one that my Grandma chose to have performed at her funeral. That and I'd Rather Have Jesus.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful Savior is one of my favorites.


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

I recently found "I Asked the Lord That I Might Grow" by John Newton and it has a great message, but you have to listen to the whole song to get the point.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Those are all great songs! Love them! I’ve never heard a few of those.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Tell Your Heart to Beat Again Danny Gokey Tell Your Heart to Beat Again - Google Search


I love that song. It got me through a very rough time once. I can hardly listen to it without shedding a tear. 😢

There are so many good ones, but this is one of my all time favorites. 





My mom and I frequently listen to The Light FM radio station when we are milking. The host in the morning's name is Carol and my mom loves her so much that's actually one of the reasons I named one of Prim's kids Carol. 😚


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Lauren Daigle and love this song^^^^


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Halleluiah by Pentatonix


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh! Pentatonix is a good one!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I love that song. It got me through a very rough time once. I can hardly listen to it without shedding a tear.
> 
> There are so many good ones, but this is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> ...


I love that song!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

“Live for me. I died for you,” proclaims a striking, giant, illuminated billboard depicting Jesus on the cross to hundreds of thousands of people daily on Durban’s busy M4 Southern Freeway.


----------



## ThePhoebeFive (9 mo ago)

My most favorite version of my most favorite hymn, by one of my most favorite artists. Why do so few people sing the middle verse?? It's stunningl! 😁 I get chills sometimes thinking of Irish Christians singing this over a thousand years ago...


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! Yes! I love that one too! It’s such a beautiful song.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I go to a gospel girl’s conference with my friends every spring that’s led by KVNE, the local Christian music station out of Tyler, TX. I love that station and the songs they play are awesome. There’s no adds and every morning from 7 to 10 they have a local Christian comedian entertaining between songs. It’s my go to station now! They have an app now called Encourage Media Group that has all kinds of different Christian stations. It’s free and awesome!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boers4ever said:


> I go to a gospel girl’s conference with my friends every spring that’s led by KVNE, the local Christian music station out of Tyler, TX. I love that station and the songs they play are awesome. There’s no adds and every morning from 7 to 10 they have a local Christian comedian entertaining between songs. It’s my go to station now! They have an app now called Encourage Media Group that has all kinds of different Christian stations. It’s free and awesome!


Thanks for the info! I’ll have to check out the app!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you all heard of the McKameys? They always did most of the funerals growing up and are distant relatives on my dad's side of the family. 

Wow I have too many favorites to pick just one.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ve heard of them!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Halleluiah by Pentatonix


Love that song ❤
there’s so many to love, I’m a big fan of older church gospels.
here’s a song by Johnny Cash that my kids and I like to listen to -Redemption


----------

